
'Skunk power' creates confusion over nuclear fusion - ghosh
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-29710811?ocid=socialflow_twitter
======
gus_massa
Is this correct:

> _Back in 1997, they managed to get 16MW of electricity from a fusion
> reaction, though they needed 24MW to make it happen._

I thought that the efficiency was much lower, like 1/10.

